# How to get blood out of the headliner?



## Vee-aR-6ix (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey everyone. I know this sounds strange but I have blood splatters all over the headliner of my new A4 Avant. In case you're wondering, my dog has a sore at the end of his floppy ears that breaks open on the top of his head when he shakes and then proceeds to spray everywhere. After going on a road-trip he did this several times while sitting in the back and now I have to get the stains out. So no; no humans were harmed in the making of these stains.
Can anyone suggest to me the best product to use to remove the blood?


----------



## delvin (May 12, 2004)

you gotta get back there on brain duty mofo
just be sure to use lather so the towell dosent look like a f*****g tampon


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (delvin)*

iodine???


----------



## Rough Ryder (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (Vee-aR-6ix)*

I don't know much about car upholstery, but I can tell you what I do know about blood removal. A Q-tip with a little bit of peroxide on it can get the blood out, but you do stand a chance of somewhat bleaching the area too. Myriatic acid is used to remove blood from concrete, I have no idea if that's fabric safe but I'll pass it on anyways. Perhaps one of those bleach pens that they are selling now? You'd probably want to find one that is color safe, but that may do a good job too.
To prevent it happening again. I know a nurse who is used to removing blood from her scrubs, what she would do is take a small bottle of hair spray with her on her shift and if she got any blood on her clothes spray it with the hair spray. I don't know how it worked, but she says that doing that allowed the blood to come out with a normal wash.
Good luck
-Mitch


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (Rough Ryder)*

911


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (Rough Ryder)*

This thread is awesome!


----------



## 29kennedy29 (Sep 1, 2005)

i had blood on one of my seats and used regular windex and it worked great


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

Try blotting first with COLD water (hot sets the stain) over and over. Then try using a good laundry detergent (dilute) like Tide and again blotting like crazy. Then more COLD water. If that doesn't work try an organic stain remover (one to remove non-chemical organic stains). I have heard people use Griot's interior cleaner on blood (www.griotsgarage.com). I have also had limited success with naptholene.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

go for peroxide. That'll work, then finish with clean water.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (ryan mills)*


----------



## JEDI 2.0 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Alex W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex W* »_









LOL!!! I was gonna say call "the Wolf"(?) LMAO! ! !


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (Vee-aR-6ix)*

Try- Mr Clean Magic Eraser.


----------



## 84Mk2GTI (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (77kafer)*

OXY-CLEAN, works great and is safe on material


----------



## volsfan0911 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (84Mk2GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84Mk2GTI* »_OXY-CLEAN, works great and is safe on material

Amen! I had an old (5 years) blood stain from a drunken barefoot encounter with a broken beer bottle in college (friend drove me to ER while I was merrily hemorrhaging all over my passenger floormat). Never thought that I'd get that one out - Oxyclean did it in one shot (5 miutes worth of elbow grease with a terry cloth towel) and did not even bleach the color out of my floormats. Awesome stuff


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (Rough Ryder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rough Ryder* »_ Myriatic acid is used to remove blood from concrete, I have no idea if that's fabric safe but I'll pass it on anyways. 
-Mitch

Muriatic acid is hydrochloric acid (HCl). Mean stuff, corrodes metal, and eats holes in most fabrics, including denim - not bashing, just offering information from experience.








Probably Oxyclean is the best bet. I used it to get grease from a yummy hamburger out of my favorite khakis, which surprised me.


----------



## aircoolnut (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (Vee-aR-6ix)*

call the police deptartment, they will help you







lol


----------



## traumatrix89 (Dec 21, 2005)

Oxyclean, works wonders it take iodine staind out of shirts should work on the small splats of blood ,they should sell it at the As seen on TV stores or in walmart or something like that


----------



## pookz (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (DHill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DHill* »_Muriatic acid is hydrochloric acid (HCl). Mean stuff, corrodes metal, and eats holes in most fabrics, including denim - not bashing, just offering information from experience.








Probably Oxyclean is the best bet. I used it to get grease from a yummy hamburger out of my favorite khakis, which surprised me. 

Muriatic acid does have the same constitutes as hydrochloric, but it's a "watered down" version. It isn't by any means safe for fabrics, but it works wonders on metal. I use the stuff everyday on the cement mixers at work...


----------



## Carterh (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (84Mk2GTI)*

YOU REMIND ME OF BILLY MAYES!!


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: How to get blood out of the headliner? (Carterh)*

Lots of good info getting passed here... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BGBora (Jun 16, 2005)

i didnt feel like taking the time to read every single post in this thread so this may have already been said...i suggest u get a new black suede headliner


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (BGBora)*

Next thread? How to defeat 'old corpse smell'.


----------



## SLC'98VR6 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

i think we need to see the headliner in question. Also, peroxide will remove blood instantly.


----------

